# Seals On Slide Outs



## maverick (Mar 26, 2005)

Being new to the forum, I have enjoyed reading the various topics and learned several new things! I was wondering what you all do to keep the seals on your slide outs in good condition? Thanks!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

action Welcome to the group. Since my Outback is 6 weeks from delivery, that is a good question. I will look forward to the answers.

Where are you from?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Hey maverick, welcome to the group.

I use a slide seal lubricant and protector, I think it's made by protect-all, I got it at camping world. It is supposed to keep the seals pliable and protect them from UV rays. I use it a few time a season. It's easy enough to do and takes about 10 minutes.

Mike


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

keep them clean
Don't retract with sticks, pine needles, small animals, neighbors kids, etc stuck 
I treated my seals with 303, keeps them pliable and soft
check regularly

Jared


----------



## maverick (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback! I knew that there were some different brands of materials , but was interested to see what you all would recommend.

To tdvffjohn, I am from Illinois!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Maverick,

Welcome from an EX- Land of Lincoln(er). I was reared in a small town just outside Decatur (Forsyth).

Transplanted to Texas over 20 years ago!









Mark


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

camping479 said:


> Hey maverick, welcome to the group.
> 
> I use a slide seal lubricant and protector, I think it's made by protect-all, I got it at camping world. It is supposed to keep the seals pliable and protect them from UV rays. I use it a few time a season. It's easy enough to do and takes about 10 minutes.
> 
> ...


That stuff also works great for your car or truck seals (windows, doors, sunroof)


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

Can you use armor all or some other protectant such as that on the rear slide out rubber seals?


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

samvalaw said:


> Can you use armor all or some other protectant such as that on the rear slide out rubber seals?
> [snapback]30254[/snapback]​


I would advise not to use Armor All on anything. It attracts more dirt than it repels and will actually cause rubber to dry out faster. The two other products listed in the above posts are much better


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

My owners manual says to NOT use anything on the slide outs it may cause damage. So far that is what we are doing, this is our first unit with a slide so my experience is limited.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 13, 2004)

You should lubricate the seals and slide out mechanism about every 6 months. The proucts that they sell just for this purpose are the only ones you should use, due to the fact that they do not attract dirt. There is one for the rubber seals and there is another one just for the slide out gears. I believe if you use anything else you could be in danger of voiding your warranty.


----------

